# dust hookup for Porter Cable 6931 plunge base?



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

Have any of you seen a clever way to make a dust collection port for the Porter Cable 6931 plunge base? I want to use this for circle cutting with a Jasper jig and also for edge trimming of mdf. It would be really nice to have a way to suck up most of the waste from these cuts. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi z399y

Not to sure if this is a clever way but it's works and it's just cost peanuts to make, it's just a plastic card holder (brochure holder) , you can also use many of the fac.made ones like the ones that come with the Freud and the new Craftsman routers..

=========



z399y said:


> Have any of you seen a clever way to make a dust collection port for the Porter Cable 6931 plunge base? I want to use this for circle cutting with a Jasper jig and also for edge trimming of mdf. It would be really nice to have a way to suck up most of the waste from these cuts. Thanks!


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob, that looks very interesting. Doing it like that and using a larger diameter port would sure allow more air volume to be drawn through, especially if using a good dust collector.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

It will suck the chrome right off the bumper 

=======


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The golf ball never stood a chance, eh BJ? :->


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, thats a clever way to do it! Thanks for posting the pictures, it gives me some ideas. It looks like you used the screw holes that normally mount the clear plastic shield to mount your dust port. It looks very functional. I'll take a picture of what I come up with and post it here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi z399y

The real plus by using the card holder type, it lets you get your fingers into the brass ring nut on the brass guide, that is real down fall with most pickup tubes, that's if you use the brass guide with your Jasper jig ......no need to screw the Jasper jig to your router base just dropping the guide in the hole and cut the cir.out fast and easy..
But I will say you can get around that error by using the Milescraft base on your PC router base..it will let you drop the brass guide out in the TurnLock insert.

==========



z399y said:


> Yes, thats a clever way to do it! Thanks for posting the pictures, it gives me some ideas. It looks like you used the screw holes that normally mount the clear plastic shield to mount your dust port. It looks very functional. I'll take a picture of what I come up with and post it here.


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

Bj, here is what I did. I got my idea from seeing your pictures. It took about a half hour to make. I had a piece of 4" pvc tubing laying around the shop and it looked like just the thing to make mine. I used a 1-3/8" forstner bit to make the hole for the vacuum hose. That size fits tightly between the ridges in the hose. The mount holes are made with a 9/32" bit. All the rest of the work was done with a miter saw. I have not used it yet, but I think it will do a fairly decent job. The nice thing about this pvc is that it slides over the motor body when you plunge and fits inside the ring on the base of the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's a fine one  good job, now I need to make one also  it makes me recall the 1st.one iI made out of a plastic jar, but it was a trash can item because I could not get my hand in to tighten the brass ring nut but the one you made will fix that error 

=== 

=========



z399y said:


> Bj, here is what I did. I got my idea from seeing your pictures. It took about a half hour to make. I had a piece of 4" pvc tubing laying around the shop and it looked like just the thing to make mine. I used a 1-3/8" forstner bit to make the hole for the vacuum hose. That size fits tightly between the ridges in the hose. The mount holes are made with a 9/32" bit. All the rest of the work was done with a miter saw. I have not used it yet, but I think it will do a fairly decent job. The nice thing about this pvc is that it slides over the motor body when you plunge and fits inside the ring on the base of the router.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nicely done, Craig... It's now on my project list too!


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

I took a video of my dust hookup in action and will post it here, but I first need to have 10 posts to include URL's, so this one makes 10.


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is the video of the dust hookup I made in action with a Jasper circle jig. This is cutting 3/4" mdf. I did the circle cut in 3 passes. There is very little dust that does not get sucked up. By the way, is it best to do the circle in multiple passes, or to just do the 3/4" in a single pass? I was getting pretty clean cuts doing it like this. I'd have to say that I am pleased with how this setup works. I have the power cable and vacuum hose suspended overhead to keep them out of the way.

http://bluesky-sys.com/Movies/PC6931Dust.MOV


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Craig,
That is a great video.

Jack


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That worked great, Craig.. Like the video too!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Craig

That should work well 

viewer below for free ▼
vlc

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Craig,

There's two guidelines I've learned from others here.. One is you'll get the cleanest cut if you take multiple cuts with the first and the last being shallow. In-between depends upon thickness.

The second is you should never make a cut deeper than the diameter of your bit (or shank, if smaller). You can always go less.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This type of post and your other 20 post will get you banded from the forum forever 

========



aammaa said:


> FOR MORE WIRELESS PROBLEMS, MORE WIRELESS VIDEOS, ROUTERS PROBLEMS, ALL DSL CABLES, AND WIRELESS TECHNOLOGY VISIT
> build wireless
> dsl cable
> routers Problems


----------

